# EBMM Dargie Delight guitars/basses



## Scott (May 12, 2007)

What's everyone think of these? I'm posting in the bass section, because im more intereseted in getting a stingray, or Bongo 















I can't seem to find any lefty 5's though. I'm going to email ebmm and see if they know if any were made as 5's in a lefty.

I think they kick ass. The color is awesome, but might stand out a bit more than some may want. I'm not even 100% on the story behind them. I'm going to ask ebmm about that as well.

 ?
 ?



And for you haters.....






Actually, thats for me too. Because that JP7 is the definition of 'sex' in my books.


----------



## Seedawakener (May 12, 2007)

OH MY GOD THAT JP7 IS AMAZING... OMGWTFBBQ...... The color is hypnotizing.... I love the lava orange or whatever it is called too!


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2007)

Dude, don't fucking do that, I just went to go buy that JP7 and the thing was sold on 5/5/07.

That color is so badass and the Bongo slays  

Hmmm, ok just called them. It's cool, but not $2500 cool for what comes down to a finish and custom inlays  That's what the one they had sold for. For $850 less I think I'll stick with my Pearl Redburst.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 12, 2007)

The luke is cool but man that high string is freaking off the fretboard


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm, ok just called them. It's cool, but not $2500 cool for what comes down to a finish and custom inlays  That's what the one they had sold for. For $850 less I think I'll stick with my Pearl Redburst.



How much does a regular full spec'd JP7 usually run new? Because the lefty dargie stingray is $1499. Which is the average price of a regular stingray at other sites.


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2007)

Scott said:


> How much does a regular full spec'd JP7 usually run new? Because the lefty dargie stingray is $1499. Which is the average price of a regular stingray at other sites.



I believe loaded they're ~$2k new. If you have the cash buy them. There were only 2 of each of those made.

Total Dargie production numbers from the EBMM forums:

Stinrgay 4 H - 25
Stingray 4 HH - 21
Stingray 4 HS - 17
Stingray 4 2 band - 3
Bongo 4 H - 4
Bongo 4 HP - 1
Bongo 4 HH - 13
Bongo 4 HS - 5
Stingray 5 H - 15
Stingray 5 HH - 23
Stingray 5 HS - 15
Bongo 5 H - 2
Bongo 5 HH - 4
Bongo 5 HS - 3
Bongo 5 HSP - 3
Sterling H - 13
Sterling HP - 1
Sterling HH - 15
Sterling HS - 15
Sterling lefty (chuck ward) -1
Stingray Lefty H - 2
Bongo Lefty HH - 2
Silhouette HSH Standard - 1
Silhouette HSH Trem - 4
Silhouette Sp. HSS Standard - 1
Silhouette Sp. HSS Piezo Standard - 1
Silhouette Sp. HSS Trem - 3
Silhouette Sp. SSS Piezo Standard - 1
Silhouette Sp. SSS Trem - 1
Luke - 21
Luke Piezo - 5
Lefty Luke - 4
Lefty Luke Piezo - 1
Albert Lee SSS Standard - 3
Albert Lee SSS Trem - 2
Albert Lee MM90 Standard - 1
Albert Lee MM90 Piezo Standard - 1
Albert Lee MM90 Trem - 3
Petrucci - 8
Petrucci Piezo - 10
Petrucci 7 - 1
Petrucci 7 Piezo - 3

Grand total: 277

http://www.ernieball.com/forums/mus...dargie-delight-production-s-6.html#post247239


----------



## playstopause (May 12, 2007)

I've just seen a Petrucci sixer exactly like that, in that color yesterday.
I'm telling you guys : it's glorious! Much much better in person than on the pics!


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I believe loaded they're ~$2k new. If you have the cash buy them. There were only 2 of each of those made.
> 
> Total Dargie production numbers from the EBMM forums:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw that list. I'm not sure if it's completely up to date or not though. They had the first window of orders, and then they re opened the window for one day a little later. I'm not sure if that window is after the second window or not.

But yeah, that stingray is screaming my name. Don't really care much for the Luke, and the Bongo would have to be a 5er for me to buy it.


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2007)

Also, im not sure exactly why some have metallic finishes, and others are just the solid olive green.


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2007)

Those numbers are up to date, they were updated after the additional window. I think they're all metallic, it just doesn't show up in some of the pics depending on lighting at that moment.


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Those numbers are up to date, they were updated after the additional window. I think they're all metallic, it just doesn't show up in some of the pics depending on lighting at that moment.



Fuck, now I have to order it. I always get a hard on for rare lefties....


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2007)

Scott said:


> Fuck, now I have to order it. I always get a hard on for rare lefties....



Hehe these are just rare period, lefty or not 

They're also bad as hell, and for that price it's not a bad deal.


----------



## Donnie (May 12, 2007)

Even though it's not a 5, that Bongo is hot!


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2007)

Indeed it is. But a Bongo needs to be a 5er for me 

A stingray can be 4 or 5 for me to buy it though. 

Yeah, it's weird


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2007)

Scott said:


> I'm not even 100% on the story behind them.



Found it:



> Background info:
> 
> The Dargie Delight concept was born on the Ernie Ball forums. The forumites were clamoring for a martini olive green instrument, so ErnieBall CEO Sterling Ball and his son Scott (who both regularly participate in forum discussions) came up with this amazing Limited Edition package to show that their company listens to and cares about what their customer wants.





> Dargie Delight came from Scott Ball's forum name, Dargin.


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2007)

Cool. Seeing them makes me wish I had been hanging out in the forums at the right time to order one of the damn things, as my odds of finding one of the 3 JP7s w/piezos is pretty slim


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2007)

Donnie's going to have an aneurysm when he sees that green JP7.


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Cool. Seeing them makes me wish I had been hanging out in the forums at the right time to order one of the damn things, as my odds of finding one of the 3 JP7s w/piezos is pretty slim



Indeed 

The JP7 w/o piezo is going to a store in Canada here. Might be fairly cheap for you Yanks.


----------



## Stitch (May 15, 2007)

I feel ill just looking at those first few pics. There just isn't something _right_ about them. 

Lovely finishes though. If its cheap for the Yanks it'll be even cheaper for me. How much?


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 15, 2007)

I really like the colour, but the Martini glass inlays just look tacky.


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I feel ill just looking at those first few pics. There just isn't something _right_ about them.
> 
> Lovely finishes though. If its cheap for the Yanks it'll be even cheaper for me. How much?




They don't ship EBMM out of the US


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2007)

Scott said:


> The JP7 w/o piezo is going to a store in Canada here. Might be fairly cheap for you Yanks.



I REQUIRE IT!




Seriously, dude - get me a quote. a piezo-less JP7 with a martini theme? It's, like, MADE for me.


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2007)

I already emailed them. Already sold


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2007)

What'd it go for?


----------



## ohio_eric (May 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I really like the colour, but the Martini glass inlays just look tacky.


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2007)

Drew said:


> What'd it go for?



He didn't say. I'll find out though.


----------



## jtm45 (May 15, 2007)

Love the colour,hate the cocktail glasses.
They look gay


----------



## technomancer (May 15, 2007)

Drew said:


> I REQUIRE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to get a custom UV like that... it could be the Drew Peterson signature model


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Drew (May 16, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Love the colour,hate the cocktail glasses.
> They look gay



Clearly, this man doesn't drink enough.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> Clearly, this man doesn't drink enough.



So what you're saying Drew is that if you drink enough those tacky inlays actually start looking good? So it's like beer goggles for gear?


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2007)

Scott said:


> He didn't say. I'll find out though.



$2139 CDN


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2007)

> $2139 CDN = 1,937.96 USD



Fuck, that's damned affordable for a one-off - isn't a JP7 around $1800 anyway, stock?


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuck, that's damned affordable for a one-off - isn't a JP7 around $1800 anyway, stock?



Yeah that's not bad at all... the one with Piezos that DCGL sold was $2500


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2007)

What do you guys think?





$1499

Vs.





$1375

Not that I need help deciding. But anyway


----------



## Donnie (May 19, 2007)

No question... the Dargie.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 19, 2007)

I love maple fretboards, but that red one looks like shit, the pickguard looks horrid on it. Dargie ftw


----------



## technomancer (May 19, 2007)

Donnie said:


> No question... the Dargie.



+1 you can always order the red one later if you want it, which is definitely not true of the Dargie


----------



## ohio_eric (May 19, 2007)

I actually like the red one better. 

Mostly because it lacks the martini glass inlays.


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I actually like the red one better.
> 
> Mostly because it lacks the martini glass inlays.





Drew said:


> Clearly, this man doesn't drink enough.


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2007)

I'm thinking someone is going to snag this from under me 

EBMM doesn't allow international shipping, so I have to get one of you Yanks to ship it to me. That won't be a problem. Some good folks here. 

Problem is, I have to pay by money order for the bass for some reason. Probably don't want a Credit Card trail leading back to Canuckville.

Now, I don't quite have $1500 US for a money order, and i'm not positive if you can buy money orders with Credit Cards, nor am I in a hurry to send such a money order out. I don't think i've paid for a guitar with a money order since I was about 16 

We'll see what happens. Maybe i'll get my passport a little early and just go pick it up 


Of course, there are also the 2007 LE Blue Dawn basses. If they're available left handed.


Fuck you EBMM


----------



## ohio_eric (May 19, 2007)

Sure, but what does my lack of alcohol consumption have to do with my good taste?


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2007)

clearly the more alcohol you consume, the better taste you have.

better than lame disappearing pyramid inlays (which I also have. Or had


----------



## ohio_eric (May 19, 2007)

No. 

The more alcohol you consume the better taste you think you have. It's called beer goggles. Look it up.


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2007)

Clearly you're too sober to think straight. 

Please refrain from posting further on the subject until you get a few drinks in you.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Scott (May 19, 2007)

DREW!!!!




I fucking kid you not, the JP7 is available for sale again from the Canadian Store. They emailed me back when I inquired about the 2007 LE guitars, and said it's available again. Let me know if you still want it.


----------



## Drew (May 21, 2007)

!!!!!!


_
Seriously _tempting. Now, do I want to spend that sort of cash on a JP7... I'll do some soul searching.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2007)

Drew buys the leftie bass, Scott buys the JP7. Do a swap and Drew Paypals Scott the difference.


----------



## Scott (May 21, 2007)

^I thought about that. Though I don't have 2k CDN to my name at the moment.  It wouldn't take long to get it though, but I doubt the guitar can be held until I get the money. Unless I take my sweet time responding to emails, saying i'll take it, but ask how much to ship to Ontario, inquire about local pick up and such 

Anyway, let me know. I have to get back to them by tomorrow morning.

Just remember, no one else has one of these, and if you don't buy it, some dirty Canadian will


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> !!!!!!
> 
> 
> _
> Seriously _tempting. Now, do I want to spend that sort of cash on a JP7... I'll do some soul searching.



It's a MARTINI THEMED GUITAR the only thing that could be more you would be if it was a UV  Buy that fucker, if for no other reason than to have the only one


----------



## Drew (May 21, 2007)

Nah, the more I think about it, the more I think I'm going to pass. I want a JP7, but for the $800 diifference over a used piezo-less one, I'd rather have my martini glasses between my fingers, and not under them.

Besides, let's be realistic - it's probably a sour apple martini.


----------



## Scott (May 21, 2007)

You're dead to me..


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2007)

Scott said:


> You're dead to me..





If it had piezos I'd probably buy it, but since the piezos are one of the only reasons I own a JPM I have no interest, so it looks like it's yours or goes to an unknown third party Scott


----------

